# Gas cap replacement



## James Ross (Jun 4, 2020)

Greetings from S. Central Pa. I am a new member. I recently ran over my Kioti ck2510 gas cap with my finish mower and sent it into the afterlife. The stock replacement at 29.95 to 43.00 was not an option for me. Here is an direct replacement from auto zone:


----------



## James Ross (Jun 4, 2020)

James Ross said:


> Greetings from S. Central Pa. I am a new member. I recently ran over my Kioti ck2510 gas cap with my finish mower and sent it into the afterlife. The stock replacement at 29.95 to 43.00 was not an option for me. Here is an direct replacement from auto zone:
> View attachment 57699


PS: price: 11.99


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Thankyou for the tip.


----------

